# best lighting for indoor



## DrFever (May 17, 2014)

If your going to grow indoor  then choose HID [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVkbQ9pPPBc[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2014)

Oh brother, can you say stretch?


----------



## DrFever (May 18, 2014)

being in Veg state  i can say  almost  twice the height, and twice the amount of flowers   in a controlled  12 week  setting  even tho  hid ran 25 percent more power??? one has to think    it is  more effective and  more  efficient  way to grow


----------



## P Jammers (May 19, 2014)

That test was done about 3 years ago posted almost 2 years ago using a wannabe LED vs a top tier HID.

In other words, great info!!

I wanna see them grow watermelons.
Listen to the part when they discuss intensity.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLx0vwzSbWI[/ame]


----------

